# Sierra hard to twist problem



## Flush1974 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey Guys,

So I made my first Sierra Elegant pen and it looks great; I built it with a Paua Abalone Shell Blank.  It turned out really well in spite of the numerous bubbles in the PR.  

So now the issue:  the transmission works fine but it is super hard to twist once everything is put together.  Its the nib portion of the pen against the brass tube of the blank that is causing the problem, I think.  As this pen is for a lady friend of mine, I don't want it to be this difficult to twist.

Is there anything I can put on it or do to make it an easier twist?  I'm not that experienced with PR so I don't know what chemicals it will react with.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## lyonsacc (Jun 6, 2013)

sand down the inside of the tube just a little - that should help it turn a little easier.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 6, 2013)

More than likely glue inside the tube is causing the tube to bind on the shoulder of the lower section over which the tube fit's.  The clearance is very very small. Clean out the end of the tube.
Do. Good turn daily!
Don


----------



## desertrat (Jun 6, 2013)

Remove the transmission and see if the upper tube is free when in position, if not sand the tube. If it is free replace the spring with a softer one. Some of the springs have been way too stiff in several of the kits recently.

John H.


----------



## Flush1974 (Jun 6, 2013)

*That was it!!!*

Thanks guys!!!!  I knew you would have the right answer for me.  I stuck some sandpaper in the barrel and gave it several turns and then tried it out.  Much better...

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## John Pratt (Jun 6, 2013)

I used to have this problem a lot because I got a little over zealous with the CA or epoxy. Then I stated using a small round file (from my chainsaw sharpening tools) to work the inside of the tubes before I even put them on the lathe. I rarely have that issue anymore.


----------

